

UK’s Legal Justification For Snooping: Statement - user_235711
http://webfoundation.org/2014/06/uks-legal-justification-for-snooping-statement/

======
nextw33k
My first reaction when all of this started was how do you cover agencies which
cooperate with other countries agencies?

I remember thinking about that when I first heard about ECHELON [1], which was
at the time seems like a great get out of jail free card. Any of the
participants of the system can deny they are doing anything specific because
it's handled by another agency.

Even more liability is farmed out if you use 3rd parties to do the actual
work: "Is GCHQ storing information on UK citizens?", "No" (its all in Amazons
S3).

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECHELON](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECHELON)

~~~
lifeisstillgood
I guess it is simple - all the citizens in all those countries co-operate to
stop the buggers.

------
pessimizer
There doesn't seem to be any relevant content on this page other than a link
to [https://www.privacyinternational.org/press-releases/uk-
intel...](https://www.privacyinternational.org/press-releases/uk-intelligence-
forced-to-reveal-secret-policy-for-mass-surveillance-of-residents)

As far as I can tell, the US can spy in the UK because they're foreign, and
the UK can spy in the US because they're foreign, and everybody shares
information. Also, on the internet, everything's foreign.

------
lifeisstillgood
[http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/51959](http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/51959)

Petition to force a debate on Tempora in UK parliament Has 1500 signatures

~~~
nextw33k
I signed a petition that triggered a debate. Wrote to my MP and asked him to
attend and put my point across. He wrote back to say that he stood by the
government decision and encouraged me to read the transcript.

I read the transcript, it was in a side room and at the end the Minister for
the department in question said they would take the minutes back to the
department for review.

Which I am sure they'll just put in a pending tray as the whole thing was a
case of going through the motions.

We need to decentralise, devolve countries into smaller units. England split
into 7 would be far less of a threat to its countrymen and have the nimble
ability to innovate of a local needs.

~~~
unknownmisc
> We need to decentralise, devolve countries into smaller units. England split
> into 7 would be far less of a threat to its countrymen and have the nimble
> ability to innovate of a local needs.

Well actually, a party in the UK which has been gaining traction recently, for
all the wrong reasons, might want this as well. UKIP. They want a Swiss-style
direct democracy where all counties within the UK become 'states' or
'cantons'. Regardless of your stance of UKIPs immigration policy, I'm very
much looking forward to them implementing this, if they did win the upcoming
elections.

edit: However, they have terrible nationalistic policies such as "Teach
children positive messages and pride in their country. We want to unite
through better integration".

~~~
lifeisstillgood
For non-UK voters, UKIP is the middle-class racist party. Not going as far as
neo-fascist parties like BNP, but happily taking votes away from the Right
wing of the Conservatives by pushing a isolationist, return to glory days
agenda.

They have no seats at Westminster but their leader is very telegenic and their
message apparently popular at the "mid-term" elections. They are now expecting
to win a few seats and are rapidly chucking out people and policies that are
too dodgy to be allowed onto newspapers or TV.

